# State Water Tomorrow Off of Freeport



## austinmallet (Jul 8, 2010)

My friend who was supposed to go with me just bailed. The weather is supposed to be great for tomorrow so I was going to try to catch some state water snapper. I'm running a 20' Gulf Coast with a Yamaha 150 SHO. I'll be leaving from the woodlands. It's only my second time to head past the jetties but last time I got on a good amount of fish. Also I'm 22 years old but would love to fish with anyone. Just looking for someone to split gas, ice, and bait with a catch some snapper. 


Text me at 832-257-1138


----------



## austinmallet (Jul 8, 2010)

No one has the day off tomorrow??


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

hell i would go with you but i have to take care of some stuff on my boat  doing head and head cover cleaning of the water jackets. and a couple bolts broke off in block so i have to deal with that. otherwise i would head out with you


----------



## Tino_e (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm ready when your ready


----------



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Ready to go*

I'm ready sir!! Been having withdrawals. Ready to help with whatever is needed, gas, bait, wash down, ect. Text me at 956-566-3026. Thanks.


----------



## austinmallet (Jul 8, 2010)

I just texted you


----------



## lostdog2 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Text*

I just texted


----------

